# death certificate attestation in Qatar



## naniababa (Sep 15, 2014)

Dear All,

Assalam-o-Alaikum WRB, 

I would like to know that how can I attest my father's death certificate in Qatar and what are the procedures? He's died in Qatar since 2009 and buried in Abu Hamour Cemetery in Qatar. 

So, kindly some one help me regarding the above subject for attestation of death certificate. Can I will go first Pakistan Embassy and then notarized certificate from Qatar Foreign office. 

Please let me know. 

Regards,


----------

